# IUI Drama



## D500D (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi All, 

Thought that i would share my experience and see who else has had similar experiences

This month was due to be my second cycle of IUI. I started by chasing St Bart's for 4 days for a Clomid prescription. I then went into the clinic for my day 10 scan on Friday. I was told my lining was thin (which is normal for me as I thicken around day 12). 

Annoyingly what seemed to be a trainee doctor conducted my scan with the assistance of an even less able stenographer. 
Whist on the bed legs a kimbo they counted my follicles and discussed my having 2 or a rather large cyst on my ovary like I wasn't in the room. I was then told to get dressed and given my ovulation test sticks. Distressingly for me they only confirmed what I had heard, once I asked them a number of questions on what they had said . 

I mean how stressfull is this process without being kept in the dark. With my imagination plus Google God only knows what I would have diagnosed myself with  .

Later that day I get a call from a nurse, she requests that I come in on the Monday for another scan, for what reason she cannot say . 

Over the course of the weekend I take my ovulation tests and hooray I surge on Sunday  .

Monday morning DH and I go to the clinic for our IUI. The receptionist and the nurses can't fathom why I was called on Friday to come in for another scan  , however they fit me in. They then proceed to scan me, trainee doctor again but at least the stenographer is better this time. All the mature follicles bar 1 have disspeared and there is no sign of collapsed follicles. I should be good to proceed with IUI today  

From this a nurse who has not seen my scan  conclude that I have not ovulated. I obviously protest as I have had to positive ovulation test now on the Sunday and Monday and DH has taken the morning off work!

The nurse then proceeds to tell me that they need to test that I have ovulated and that losing a day is not a problem as I can give myself the HCG shot and have my IUI on the Tuesday. "You've got nothing to lose" she says. As we all know thats complete rubbish but what can I do 

Obediently I have a blood test and go home to wait for the results. At 5 o'clock Monday evening a kind nurse rings me 
"you have ovulated" she says
"I know I told you that this morning" I reply
"We'll its to late for your IUI so we will have to abandon this month"

my reaction at this point is not fit to comment on  

Well I never! she goes on to annoy me further by saying "you can still have BMS this month". What does she think we have been doing for the past two and a half years heavy petting!

And so here I am another wasted month because the nurses were "confused"

So here hoping this doesn't happen to anyone else


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Awww that sucks! BIG TIME! I would be furious! Especially if you told them you had ovulated!! What a joke! I'm so sorry that happened to you


----------



## D500D (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you but maybe it was for the best. A month off is what I needed to stop being a baby crazed lady


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

OMG - furious about what happened to you. That is absolutely dreadful. When I went for one of my scans at the hospital a silly receptionsit sent me to check in downstairs at the maternity unit - I shouldn't have listened - I went down and the rudest cow on the desk couldn't find my details and then asked me whether I wasn't sure that I was here for my first maternity scan. Duh so in front of everyone (lots of bumps around) I had to say I was here for fertility treatment. I was so upset at the time. Just the insensitivity of people. however a second lovely woman came across after seeing me so upset and sorted everything out and took me away back to where I should have been all along. My own doctor wanted me to complain! But unfortunately its due to cutbacks on the NHS and getting rid of proper admin people who know what is going on. All that said what happened to you is not comparable and I would complain about them not listening to you. Ohhh makes my blood boil that we are at the mercy of incompetent people sometimes!!! Thank god for the good docs out there too though.


----------



## marie123 (May 2, 2011)

Thats disgusting treatment, you should complain formally this journey is stressful enough without that  .
Lets hope that the month off means that you'll be calm and relaxed enough to go again next month fx for you


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

That is absolutely discussing Hun they don't Realize that we get devistated when they do things like that !!! Hope you told them what for 

Kerry

X


----------

